#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  TW Audio

## Kasper

Ik ben op de beurs in Frankfurt geweest en heb een demo gehad van TW Audio met Hoellstern versterkers, In een woord: fantastisch. Indien je nog gaat kan ik een bezoek aan deze firma zeker aanraden. Buiten op het grote terrein geeft men demo's. Zijn er meer forum bezoekers die dit systeem beluisterd hebben en wat vind je er van?

----------


## BWSL

Ik ga morgen naar Musikmesse en Pro Light & Sound, zal er zeker even langs gaan

----------


## Whitefarmer

Ik was er ook even geweest, en ook behoorlijk verrast door deze Demo.

Thuis gekomen nog even opgezocht wat dit kost....

... en dat verklaart toch wel een boel!

Er hing/stond per kant 4 sub B30 en  4 top T24, met 1 amp.

4 B30 2 T24 en 1 amp kosten €22.000 (dus daar hing toch voor zo'n slordige € 50K)

Ampje alleen kost 7.000 euries  

 : (

toch nog maar even een paar jaar doorsparen!

groet John

----------


## Kasper

voor de volledigheid: er stond 4x B30 subwoofer (op de grond) 2x M15 (op het podium) en er hing 2x T24. (resp. 1.590,00, 1.690,00 en 2.590,00) de gebruikte amp was een delta 12.4-dsp-2 en kost 6.130. totaal per kant 21.050. juist de uitstekende geluidskwaliteit en het geringe formaat vielen op t.o.v. de overige gedemonstreerde, veel grotere systemen. dat dit op één (4 kanaals versterker waarvan kanaal 1 en 2 gebrugd) speelde vond ik heel verrassend.

----------


## Gast1401081

leuk, zal wel een geinig setje zijn... Maar hoeveel dB produceert dat, in welke afstraalhoek??

----------


## Gast1401081

en toen was het stil??

----------


## Kasper

> en toen was het stil??



Proef ik hier en in je vorige post enig sarcasme of vergis ik me?

Ik heb getwijfeld of ik hier op moet reageren maar misschien bedoel je het niet zo.

Niet vaak word ik bij een optreden of demo verrast door een lekker geluid. Bij de demo van TW Audio / Hoelsternn was dit juist wel het geval.
Het leek mij dan ook goed andere forumbezoekers op dit merk te attenderen, ook al was het voor de laatste dag. Dan ben ik ook geinteresseerd in hun bevindingen. Niets meer en niets minder. Uiteraard heb ik documentatie meegenomen en kan ik je technische details geven. Makkelijker lijkt het mij de site TWAUDIO energetic sound solutions te bezoeken.

----------


## Lennartsound

ziet er heel erg Nexo achtig uit die M serie. Ben benieuw of ze ook de klank als voorbeeld hebben genomen. De versterker/processor aanpak lijkt me heel erg D&B achtig. Ben benieuwd naar wat meer ervaring uit het veld. Jammer dat ze niet even een engelse versie van de site hebben gemaakt.

----------


## luc2366

geen paniek Kasper! (en laat je niet zo opjagen door McGS)

Als ik de reacties op de duitse fora lees over TW Audio blijk je volkomen gelijk te hebben over dit merk  :Cool:   (en beklaag ik 't me nu al dat ik dit jaar niet naar Frankfurt ben afgezakt)

----------


## Watt Xtra

Het is alleen zo jammer dat de support naar het buitenland dan weer erg tegenvalt..
Heb de beste mensen daar reeds 3 maal aangeschreven maar tot op heden nog niet terug ontvangen.

Op het duitse forum is er inderdaad erg veel over te vinden. Maar!!
Er zijn veel voorstanders van dit merk maar ook een aantal mensen met erg kritische vragen en beargumentatie waarom dit merk nou toch misschien niet zo heel super is.

----------


## Kasper

Watt Xtra

Is dat het forum pa-forum.de? Kun je me wat zeggen over de kritische benadering zoals jij die gelezen hebt? Dit is juist interessant om een goed oordeel te vellen.
Bij voorbaat dank

----------


## nielsjanssennl

> leuk, zal wel een geinig setje zijn... Maar hoeveel dB produceert dat, in welke afstraalhoek??



google op internet en gy zult vinden :-)

TWAUDIO energetic sound solutions

Het kan aardig hard op te maken uit de specs (143dB op 1 m.), afstraalgedrag is 60x40 (HXV) graden

----------


## nielsjanssennl

> Proef ik hier en in je vorige post enig sarcasme of vergis ik me?



er staat geen meyer op :-) LOL

----------


## Watt Xtra

Pa-forum.de idd.

Gaat loeihard, klinkt zeer strak en netjes zeker in het mid/hoog.
Laag is strak en hard, sub moet je een beetje naar zoeken. Klappen doet het dus wel maar doordrukken wat minder.
Verder moeilijk te combineren met ander spul. 

Totale hoogte kan net. 30 cm meer zou beter wezen.

Versterker schijnt een onwijs makkelijk en "leuk" ding te wezen, alles ingebouwd, zeer licht, veel vermogen en zo onder de arm mee te nemen.
Nadeel: iets kapot.. meteen helemaal niets meer. Alles is immers ingebouwd in dat ene apparaat.

Ander voordeel van de set is dat je hem in je eentje kunt opzetten, binnen 20min! Zeer kompact is, past compleet in bv een vito.

Dit is wat ik heb gelezen.
eigen ervaring ermee, Nee.. alleen even gehoord. Te kleine ruimte, ging daar wel als een speer. Hard en strak. Heb toen geen vergelijk gehoord met wat anders.

----------


## luc2366

enige wat ik van "klacht" kon lezen (voor zover m'n duits reikt) is dat op de stand van TW Audio het geluid niet begrensd was (of ze hielden zich niet aan de opgelegde beperking) en dat de andere merken dit wel deden/moesten doen...

----------


## Watt Xtra

> enige wat ik van "klacht" kon lezen (voor zover m'n duits reikt) is dat op de stand van TW Audio het geluid niet begrensd was (of ze hielden zich niet aan de opgelegde beperking) en dat de andere merken dit wel deden/moesten doen...



Ik heb het niet over de beurs maar over de bevindingen die zijn geschreven over TW audio en mensen die ermee hebben gewerkt en hierover een mening hebben geschreven.

Ben vorig jaar ook met grote intresse naar het systeem wezen kijken... en dit doe ik nog steeds. Echter naar buiten Duitsland nog weinig actie gezien van TW zelf.

----------


## nightline

Ik heb even de site bezocht, en ik moet zeggen dat het er erg goed en gebruiksvriendelijk uitziet.
Het gebrek aan sub-laag is wellicht te zoeken in de 18 Sound 15" Neodymium speakers, ik heb div. types getest, en hier is met een normale behuizing en kunstgrepen weinig sub uit te halen.
Dit is overgens ook op te maken uit de curves die bij de speakers worden gegeven op de site van 18 Sound.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## Gast1401081

> Proef ik hier en in je vorige post enig sarcasme of vergis ik me?
> 
> Ik heb getwijfeld of ik hier op moet reageren maar misschien bedoel je het niet zo.
> 
> .



de frankfurtermesse is weer geweest, dus iedereen heeft weer een nieuw merk ontdekt wat nog beter klinkt dan weet ik veel wat...

geen sarcasme, maar altijd weer komen we nieuwe dingen tegen, die zo super klinken dat we er massaal op moeten overstappen. Geloof me , de grote klussen dit jaar worden gewoon weer gedaan door APR, met synco, de middelgrote klussen zal ook weinig in veranderen, en de losse klussen die nog moeten worden verdeeld lopen ook al genoeg verhuurders op in te schrijven.
Blijven de bandjes die aan een nieuwe set toe zijn over, en dat sijn er echt niet zo veel. Dus die merken-stoelendans is altijd weer leuk om te zien...

----------


## MC Party

We zijn een jaar (/messe) verder. TW audio vertelde me vandaag op de beurs dat feedback het gaat voeren voor Nederland. 
(jammer ?)

Was zeer te spreken over de twee sets die ze buiten lieten horen bij de messe.
Meer mensen ervaring met tw audio inmiddels ?

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Heb de setjes al gehoord, zijn toch al bijna n jaar of langer te krijgen, het klinkt super, maar geen hond werkt ermee, en dat is dus n probleem met bijhuren en combineren....

Klinkt wel echt geweldig voor het formaat, en ook als je kijkt naar de versterking, is gewoon n goed werkend makkelijk systeem.

----------


## goldsound

Net terug uit Frankfurt.
Ben ook op de stand van TW geweest en even een leuk gesprek gehad over TW, heb er nog een mooi tshirt aan overgehouden.





> We zijn een jaar (/messe) verder. TW audio vertelde me vandaag op de beurs dat feedback het gaat voeren voor Nederland. 
> (jammer ?)



Het bovenstaande bedrijf heeft al een tijd er twee systemen van staan in Eindhoven.
Wat ik heb gehoord is het een heel compacte maar goed afgewerkte set.

----------


## LJmalcolm

ook net terug uit duitsland!

TW was errug mooi..

- aardige medewerkers
- lekker licht
- klinkt goed
- spreiding buiten was ook goed alleen het laag viel erg snel weg..(subs onder de arrays dus geen centercluster)

ze speelden inderdaad wel iets harder als de rest, maar toen het zacht stond was het ook gewoon goed :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

> We zijn een jaar (/messe) verder. TW audio vertelde me vandaag op de beurs dat feedback het gaat voeren voor Nederland. 
>  ?



kan nooit lang duren , FB verkoopt er een Crest versterker bij, en dat zal TW niet leuk vinden...

----------


## LJmalcolm

> kan nooit lang duren , FB verkoopt er een Crest versterker bij, en dat zal TW niet leuk vinden...



Inderdaad! Een medewerker van TW haalde al aan dat ze die sets met Powersoft willen verkopen, of als je lang wil wachten met de Hoelstern.

----------


## goldsound

> kan nooit lang duren , FB verkoopt er een Crest versterker bij, en dat zal TW niet leuk vinden...



Ik heb al een paar keer met Paul van FB gesproken over TW, hij heeft nooit iets gezegd over verkoop met Crest. 

Is misschien de keuze van FB in verband met de lange wachttijden op de Hoelstern

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik heb al een paar keer met Paul van FB gesproken over TW, hij heeft nooit iets gezegd over verkoop met Crest.



zag laatst een setje vasn FB voorbijkomen met een crest erachter, cc4400 , volgens mij..

----------


## Mark-LED

Processing van TW Audio zit in de Powersoft's, geen externe processing nodig. Dat is de reden dat ze het liefst Powersoft verkopen.

Het TW Audio verhaal klonk leuk, mooi compact en goed handelbaar, geladen met 18sound, maar ik twijfel nog een beetje over het randgebeuren. Zouden ze de presets vrijgeven zodat je zelf een DSP erachter kan hangen? Is er een software tool om je array te berekenen? Zelfs incl. infill? Lukraak kastjes ophangen kan elke mongool (en gebeurd met regelmaat  :Big Grin: ), berekenen is de truc.

Waarom verkoopt een partij als Feedback die spulletjes voor NL en waarom niet een groot L&G bedrijf? Waarom zijn er zo weinig mensen die het gebruiken? Waaom is er geen booming/disco/happy/smile/sunshine whatsoever drive-in show die een _exclusief importeurschap_ afgesloten heeft? Zelfs merken als B52 en Seer slagen daarin, en die komen uit China en USA. Waarom slaagt een Duits merk er dan niet in? Ze bestaan immers al een jaar of 4.

Ergens vertrouw ik het nog niet helemaal. De luidsprekers zijn leuk, dat dan weer wel.

----------


## lhuys

leuk alle reacties hier,

heb zelf een TWaudio set aangeschaft

4X B30 
2X T24
Aangedreven door hoellstern delta 12 DSP, dus geen crest of powersoft.
Powersoft word bij FB alleen aangeraden als goed alternatief voor de Hoellstern omdat deze op het moment nauwelijks aan te slepen zijn door de velen verkoop van het PA SYS one. (helaas nog niet in de buurt)

Ik kan heel kort zijn over deze set, geweldig!!
Ook bandjes en artiesten waarmee ik gewerkt heb zijn allen zeer positief, met name over de HELDERHEID van dit syteem.
Het enige nadeel wat ik tot nu toe heb ervaren is dat sommige artiesten vooraf erg sceptich zijn over het vermogen omdat je de speakers nauwelijks ziet staan. Maar na het aanslingeren van die Hoellstern zijn alle zorgen als sneeuw voor de zon verdwenen.

Met koninginnedag sta ik voor het eerst met deze set buiten, ben benieuwd wat dan de reacties zijn en hoe de subs zich gedragen tot op 25-30M. Topjes zijn zeker geen probleem. :Smile:

----------


## Toan_08

> leuk alle reacties hier,
> 
> heb zelf een TWaudio set aangeschaft
> 
> 4X B30 
> 2X T24
> Aangedreven door hoellstern delta 12 DSP, dus geen crest of powersoft.
> Powersoft word bij FB alleen aangeraden als goed alternatief voor de Hoellstern omdat deze op het moment nauwelijks aan te slepen zijn door de velen verkoop van het PA SYS one. (helaas nog niet in de buurt)
> 
> ...



Die hoellstern delta 12 DSP versterker, is toch een 4 kanaals versterker? Hoe verspreid u de kanalen dan?

----------


## goldsound

> Met koninginnedag sta ik voor het eerst met deze set buiten, ben benieuwd wat dan de reacties zijn en hoe de subs zich gedragen tot op 25-30M. Topjes zijn zeker geen probleem.



Het zou aardig zijn als je na koninginnedag je ervaringen deelt met ons

----------


## Hansound

Dit is wel een serieus merk,maar helaas ook met serieuze prijzen, en dus komt het in een segment waar een aantal grote merken al jaren dedienst uitmaken.
En dat is dan ook de reden dat ik eerder voor een bestaand bekend merk zou kiezen dan TW.
En daarnaast heeft Feedback  ook nog een lange weg te gaan om in het pro circuit echt mee te doen......... :Cool:

----------


## lhuys

Is idd een 4 kanaals versterker.
De eerste 2 kanalen gebrugt voor de subs, 1X 2Ohm 8KW :EEK!: 
Kanalen 3 en 4 voor stereo out T24 2X 1150W 4Ohm

Hoellstern - Produkte

----------


## Kasper

Even vraagje aan ********:

Hadden het twee jaar geleden over wel of niet sarcasme :Smile: 

Je hebt het nu voorbij zien komen (helaas zonder Hoellstern dan)
Maar wat vind je er nu van? Viel het mee?

Je bent altijd nogal kritisch, daar houd ik wel van!

Gr. Kasper

----------


## Gast1401081

> Even vraagje aan ********:
> 
> Hadden het twee jaar geleden over wel of niet sarcasme
> 
> Je hebt het nu voorbij zien komen (helaas zonder Hoellstern dan)
> Maar wat vind je er nu van? Viel het mee?
> 
> Je bent altijd nogal kritisch, daar houd ik wel van!
> 
> Gr. Kasper



Ik ben , qua topjes ( de 8") zeker onder de indruk. 
De subjes mogen iets meer op hun donder hebben, de passieve filtering bevalt me eigenlijk niet. Maar wederom een leuk speakertje op de markt.
Alhoewel ik me over de service en garantie zorgen maak, gezien het verkoop-apparaat dat er achter hangt. 
Wel lekker voor je rug, dat weer wel..

----------


## lhuys

Bij deze mijn ervaring met de TWAUDIO set op koninginnedag.

Opstelling, topjes gevlogen op 3,5M 
               Subjes onder het podium
               En ja op de Hoellstern 

Zoals verwacht waren de topjes geen enkel probleem, tot op dik 30M bijna het volledige spectrum  :Big Grin:  had totaal geen last van de kleine spreiding.
De subjes tot op 20M in lijn met met de top, op 30M beginnen de topjes de overhand te krijgen maar het laag is nog steeds meer dan voldoende :Smile: .
Ondank dat de set bijna volledig open stond (met name op het laag) bleef deze zuiver en helder.
De laatste band had als voorzorg een JBL soundpower set als EXTRA bijstaan, maaaar.......deze hebben ze niet gebruikt :Big Grin: 

'' sta er nog steeds van te kijken dat dit hele systeem op 1 versterker zo hard kan draaien'' ben nog wel voorzichtig  :Cool:

----------


## jack

woensdag op de beurs even bij TW gekeken....
Nette kasten.
Geen hoellstern te zien!!
Alleen powersoften...

----------


## qvt

> woensdag op de beurs even bij TW gekeken....
> Nette kasten.
> Geen hoellstern te zien!!
> Alleen powersoften...



Blijkbaar kan hoellstern het nog steeds niet bijhouden kwa productie, of zouden ze toch liever powersoft hebben?

Ben benieuwd wat hun nieuwe subje gaat doen, 2x21"... Op de messe zullen ze deze bijleggen bij de demo-set buiten, dus ben benieuwd..

----------


## Cees_

Ik ben op zoek naar een nieuw systeempje met 2x sub en 2x top. Het moet makkelijk te transporteren zijn (in een Fiat Panda bv  :Big Grin: ) en door 1 persoon op te zetten en aan te sluiten. Ik ben op de beurs in Frankfurt en bij Feedback in Eindhoven gestuit op het Duitse merk *TW Audio*. Ik heb een passieve set gehoord met een B15 subwoofer en een M8 topkastje aangestuurd door een Crest amp. Klinkt meer dan okay een heeft mogelijkheden om later uit te bouwen naar een groter systeem.

Ik kan op internet niet veel vinden over het merk. Vraag me dus af of iemand van jullie er ervaring mee heeft? Ik ben benieuwd.

----------


## NesCio01

TW AUDiO GmbH // Aktuelles

----------


## Cees_

Dank je wel maar de website had ik ook gevonden en bekeken. Ben met name benieuwd naar ervaringen van gebruikers. Voor zover ik weet zijn er een aantal geluidsbedrijven in NL die met TW Audio line arrays werken maar kan nog weinig online feedback vinden

----------


## 4AC

Ik heb het (helaas) nog nooit zelf mogen beluisteren maar de ervaringen die ik van anderen heb gehoord zijn absoluut positief.

Misschien is het een idee om eens bij die bedrijven in Nederland langs te gaan om ze te gaan beluisteren? Vragen om hun ervaringen? Misschien verhuren ze het spul wel en neem je het eens voor een dagje mee?

ZELF gaan luisteren is sowieso tip numero 1 bij de aankoop van nieuwe apparatuur. Naast het luisteren kun je zelf ook lekker voelen, het even vast houden en goed van dichtbij in het echt bekijken. Dat klinkt misschien wat zweverig, maar is écht heel prettig om een goed, weloverwogen oordeel te kunnen vellen.

Mvg,

Teun

Edit: Waarvoor wil je het systeem eigenlijk gaan gebruiken? Muzieksoort, locatie, publiek etcetera etcetera
Dan kunnen wij eventueel vooraf al vertellen of je in de goede richting zoekt.

----------


## frederic

Interesant zou zijn te weten welke drivers ze gebruiken om zo de intenties van dat merk te kennen. 
Een producent van klankkasten komt zoieso bij de bekende merken uit, als hij kwalitatieve speakers wenst te bouwen.

----------


## 4AC

Vergeef me als het niet zo is, maar ik meen ergens gelezen te hebben dat ze B&C componenten gebruiken.

Neem dit aub niet als te serieuze informatie, ik weet dit namelijk niet zeker.

 :Wink: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## frederic

> Vergeef me als het niet zo is, maar ik meen ergens gelezen te hebben dat ze B&C componenten gebruiken.
> 
> Neem dit aub niet als te serieuze informatie, ik weet dit namelijk niet zeker.
> 
> 
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Eigenlijk als een nieuw en jong bedrijf slim is, zet ze op haar website met welke merken ze in ze gaat voor onderdelen. Dat wekt vertrouwen, want een nieuw merk dat je nergens van kent kan net zo goed een cloonfabriek zijn uit china.

----------


## Cees_

[LEFT]volgens mij werken ze ook met speakers van Eightteensound uit Italie.
Eighteen Sound - professional loudspeakers

Feedback Eindhoven is de importeur in NL. Ik ben daar wezen kijken, voelen en luisteren en ben redelijk overtuigd geraakt van de kwaliteit. Paul van de PA afdeling bij Feedback (goeie gozer  :Cool:  en helemaal gek van geluid maken) zei letterlijk: dit is zo ongeveer wel het beste wat ik heb staan. Ik heb inmiddels via iemand uit Duitsland ook een goeie review van de combi B15 sub + M12 top ontvangen (artikel van production-partner magazine)


 [/LEFT]

----------


## Kasper

Ook met op hun specificaties gemaakte RCF produkten. bron: Tobias W (achternaam weet ik zo snel even niet meer) oprichter en naamgever van TW Audio.

Zijn overigens erg vriendelijk en benaderbaar daar. Weet zeker dat je door contact te leggen met TW Audio vanzelf verder komt.

Ben ook erg onder de indruk van het merk. Heb er al eens een topic over gestart.

Heb ze afgelopen jaar wederom beluisterd in Frankfurt en het was weer indrukwekkend alhoewel ik de cominatie met de Hoellstern versterkers nog mooier vond. Nu draaiden ze met Powersoft. ( zou je natuurlijk A/B moeten vergelijken maar had deze indruk)



Oh ja Tobias Wüstner!

groet,
Kasper

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/liv...-tw-audio.html etc

----------


## Outline

> http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/liv...-tw-audio.html etc



Handig, 'n link plaatsen naar hetzelfde topic...

TW Audio heeft zeker de intentie's om een grote naam te worden. Ze werken gewoon met de goede merken waarbij, zoals eerder gezegd, ook diverse componenten naar hun smaak zijn gemaakt. O.a. voor de (dubbel) 15" sub.

En je hebt het NIET van mij, maar ze zijn ook bezig met een nieuwe monitor. De naam heb ik ook al gehad, maar die ga ik hier nog even niet publiceren.

En zoals eerder gezegd: mailtje sturen en je krijgt altijd antwoord. Is het niet van Tobias Würstner zelf, dan wel van z'n broer of iemand anders. Da's volledig afhankelijk van wat je wil weten. Maar over specifieke info en verkoop-aangelegenheden meestal Tobias Zelf of z'n broer.

Over die Hoellstern: Van wat ik los heb weten te weken, werden er EN niet genoeg geproduceerd EN liep de doorontwikkeling (oa bediening van processor via front-display) te traag. Samen met wat andere verschillen van inzicht heeft dit geleid tot de overstap op Powersoft's. LabGruppen's zijn ook geprobeerd maar blijkbaar was dit klankmatiger minder dan de Powersoft's. Weet niet zeker of de prijs er ook mee te maken gehad heeft.

Zo weer even genoeg info?

----------


## Outline

En om mezelf even aan te vullen: Naar mijn mening kun je TW zonder problemen in het rijtje van oa D&B plaatsen. Als ik nu zelf zou moeten investeren in nieuw geluid, dan is er een enorm dikke kans dat het TW wordt. Zoals gezegd, nu nog wel een outsider maar zeker niet een merk om te vergeten in je shoppinglist.

En nee, heb geen aandelen. Maar zou ze wel graag hebben...

----------


## salsa

Hun website ziet er gewoon netjes uit, dat vindt ik ook heel belangrijk.
Rustig van opzet, en makkelijk te navigeren..

Dave

----------


## Gast1401081

> Handig, 'n link plaatsen naar hetzelfde topic...



heb ik in de gaten dat er nog een pagina voor zit... 
(sta standaard op max replys per page hier..)

EDIT : hee, de modjes hebben de topics gemerged....... einde /EDIT

commentaar is trouwens hetzelfde, dat 8" setje kwam vorige week nog ff weer langs///

----------


## Cees_

Bedankt voor het opsnorren van die oude forum discussie. Wat ik er uit opmaak is dat TW Audio een pro-merk is. Duur, maar wel waar voor het geld. Ik zal het waarschijnlijk wel met een goed alternatief voor de amp moeten doen: Powersoft of Hoelstern zijn me ECHT te prijzig en mijn lieftallige vrouw wil ook nog een niewe ketel en televisie en......... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . 

Niet om het onderwerp te veranderen maar wat is er mis met FB Eindhoven? Ik vindt het een verademing in vergelijking met de gemiddelde muziekhandel in mijn omgeving (Rotterdam). En Paul van de PA afdeling is een prima gozer, heeft alle tijd, laat je alles horen, is helemaal wowzzzzz van geluid maken en heeft er nog verstand van ook.

----------


## Kasper

@Cees: Onderschat het belang van een goede versterker niet!

Dit maakt echt heel veel verschil. Zou toch zonde zijn als je niet het maximale uit die mooie luidsprekers haalt!

Dus testen, luisteren, proberen.

Heb hier toevallig vorige week een A/B vergelijk gedaan met een Powersoft.
Ik was niet echt onder de indruk van deze. Type weet ik zo even niet maar 2x 1000W meen ik voor zo'n 1800,00?

Neem aan dat TW de top lijn adviseert. Ga er van uit dat dat beter gaat want ze komen daar beslist niet uit een ei :Smile: 

Groet,
Kasper

----------


## Cees_

Hé Kasper. Dank voor alle goeie adviezen. Echt bijzonder gewaardeerd.
Het enige probleempje is dat er meer rek zit in mijn ambities dan in mijn portomonnaie. Ik zal de ultieme set op moeten bouwen ipv in 1 keer compleet aanschaffen. Maar je hebt zeker gelijk: de amp moet geen afbreuk doen aan de kwaliteit van de speakers.

_Ik had ook nooit naar die rotkasten van TW moeten luisteren en gewoon een HK setje moeten kopen . Begrijp me niet verkeerd, niks mis met HK, maar nu is het te laat................_

----------


## M team H

geen nood m works gaat tw audio ook naar nl halen
heeft feedback eindelijk een flinke pa aleen zal de prijs niet leuk worden en hun service ook niet

maar ik krijg binnekort het show modelletje van hun voor me kiezen en zal het flink uit proberen

----------

